# 4100 engine swap to 350



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok brought a coupe and bout swap the 4100, now i also did the search and saw alot of stuff on this topic but still not sure.......


i brought a 1984 coupe deville, now not sure what tranny i have in it, i do know it factory and will it bolt up to my goodwrench 350 engine and also is it true that mounts from a 1985 caprice will work.....ok what else will i need .......fuel pump etc


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

this has been gone over many times. but i dont feel like blasting tonight, your lucky

yes tranny will bolt up but you need an aftermarket lockup kit and brackets for correct TV cable adjustment on your carb and bracket for carb. otherwise you will ruin your tranny

Use caprice mounts or monte same shit. weld them or drill holes to mount

fuel pump youll need an electric pump that makes 4-8psi. Mount it in back, i did mine where the original fuel filter is. 

use g body headers

use a universal throttle cable

wiring is all there for distributor, alternator and starter. Just use a 4 gauge to connect the big 3, battery starter and alt

radiator and hoses will have to be custom


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

my advice is buy an old caprice 4dr or anything with a 305 or 350 running that way you have everything you need exhaust to bolts, check cragslist for cheap deals :cheesy:


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok cool but where do i get this lock up kit and how do i install it just curious.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Oct 8 2010, 01:17 AM~18764903
> *Ok cool but where do i get this lock up kit and how do i install it just curious.
> *


look up 200r4 or 2004r lockup on ebay. Theres a kit for like 15 or 20 bucks. All you have to do is install a little pressure switch in the tranny with the pan off, i put a new lockup solenoid on while i was at it, thats another 25, and it comes with a piece to replace the 4 prong outlet on the tranny to a 1 prong, then just run 12v to that wire. Its real simple. OR they make 70$ kits all the way up to 175$ kits that have computers that tell it when to lock up. But i have the cheap kit and it is good enough.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

it may sound complicated but its not. I know a shit ton about cars but jack shit about trannys. So I was a little scared to mess with my tranny. Turns out it was cake to install this thing. It is necessary too. While the pan is off its a good time to put a new TV cable on as well.


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yo Coupe can u call my cell tomorrow, i need to a few things before i head to the auto parts store to buy everything, im in newyork 718 607 8417 rodney


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok the motor is complete, now i ran across some issues 

1) do i get a plate to block the fuel pump and just run a electric pump.
2)i got the mounts for a 84 caprice, now these r the chassis mounts where do i get the mounts that mount to the engine( cradle mount) better yet what do u call them.
3)i got a 454 with a tranny connected to it, not sure what tranny but would the 454 tranny fit my sbc engine (1984 coupe deville)


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Oct 15 2010, 07:36 PM~18822286
> *Ok the motor is complete, now i ran across some issues
> 
> 1) do i get a plate to block the fuel pump and just run a electric pump.
> ...


yes, buy a block off plate for the mechanical pump

buy an electrical pump that makes 4-8psi or somewhere around that, you ultimately want 5-6psi. A pump should be wired into a oil pressure sensor but if you dont do that and you have the power hooked up to a 12v that comes on when the key is on just make sure you dont leave the key on the ON position without the car running because the pump will be working but the engine wont be using gas and it will ruin the pump. 

yes you have the frame mounts. The mounts on the block are nicknamed clam shells or just motor mounts for the block. ive found em on craigslist, should cost around 10 bucks for a pair of used ones, they dont really have em new just get them off any small block chevy. 

i think the tranny will fit no problem. figure out what tranny it is. go to the GM information fest to identify it.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/pts/1977294513.html

see here


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh shit i think i messed up on the putting the cam sprocket on, i think i put it on backwards, but then again if the dots line up then im good right, or is there a dot on both sides of the sprocket


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Oct 15 2010, 08:06 PM~18822508
> *Oh shit i think i messed up on the putting the cam sprocket on, i think i put it on backwards, but then again if the dots line up then im good right, or is there a dot on both sides of the sprocket
> *


only goes on one way, if u see the dot ur good


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Aight cool, thanks coupe.....i was looking at the book and it looked like the whole on the sprocket was all oposite, but i lined up the dots on the crank side and cam side so i should be good right, now i jus gotta get those clam mounts, will the one for a 454 fit....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Oct 15 2010, 08:14 PM~18822550
> *Aight cool, thanks coupe.....i was looking at the book and it looked like the whole on the sprocket was all oposite, but i lined up the dots on the crank side and cam side so i should be good right, now i jus gotta get those clam mounts, will the one for a 454 fit....
> *


not sure


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

OK guys i got the engine in but not sure if this is right but i need to weld the mounts but need to know if its sitting right or if its too far back etc etc


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok this is how far i got ............. 

by the way its a goodwrench motor, bored 40. over, 288/296 cam, roller rockers and lifters, crank from a 400 block, etc etc.......


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah your doing fine make sure you fan will clear the radiator. make sure your shaft tranny connection is cool. dry mock up your shit. and nothing to it but to do it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

make sure the distributor goes on. for me I had my tranny sitting where it needed to be because the drive shaft shouldnt be jammed all the way in or sitting almost out. Plus the linkage should work for the shifter. You look about right but i cant see the back of the motor. I could take pics of exactly where my motor mounts are then youd be real close too. Also I sat a long 2x4 from fender to fender and measured up from the same points on each head to see if it was level before i tack welded the mounts. 

btw nice heads and with those specs that motor is gonna be sick, maybe too much for your tranny, definately hope you got a stall in it.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

see where my motor mounts are

i left my tranny exactly where it was stock and took the motor out and put in the 350 and tacked the mounts then pulled it out and welded them up.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

wonder why ur motor mounts look so far higher than mine


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Whats up, not sure why mine r so high but those r the mounts from 84 caprice, i got the tranny lined up and the had the mounts welded to hold them in place ima drill the holes and put 3 bolts in each mount tomorrow, now my next issue is what headers do i used with the amount of space i have .........


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Oct 17 2010, 08:38 PM~18836005
> *Whats up, not sure why mine r so high but those r the mounts from 84 caprice, i got the tranny lined up and the had the mounts welded to hold them in place ima drill the holes and put 3 bolts in each mount tomorrow, now my next issue is what headers do i used with the amount of space i have .........
> *


headers for a g body are your only option, or manifolds. look up malibu or monte carlo for headers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MALIBU-MONT...sQ5fAccessories
example
no it doesnt say ur car but they fit the full size frames too.


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yo coupe thanks bro, ima do some more work later when i get off kepp everyone updated.........................oh yea what wires do i need to eliminate from all those wires............


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

you only need the pink distributor wire with the white end on it. The alternator dummy wire that plugs into the alternator, the 2-3 starter wires with the ring terminals on the ends, and your battery cables from the other motor, the ones that go to the battery, thats thick cable you can reuse. Thats it. Itll take you an hour or more to sort out them 200 some wires lol. After you get the motor in and figure out what wires you need I cut em up and make them a proper length so you dont have extra wire all over the place. Then youll just need to have power going from the battery to the starter to the alternator however you want to route that, ground the battery to the frame/motor and the body, and reuse your superflex ground strap from the firewall to the back of your heads. Also run 8 gauge power to that little red box on the drivers side fenderwell. thats it


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok got the engine bolted down, had to use the orange tranny for now, ima start hooking up the pulleeys and starter today, now what wires do i need and dont need cause that wire harness is in the way of the distributor..............


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Oct 21 2010, 03:19 AM~18868087
> *Ok got the engine bolted down, had to use the orange tranny for now, ima start hooking up the pulleeys and starter today, now what wires do i need and dont need cause that wire harness is in the way of the distributor..............
> *


hmm, sounds like you maybe too far back. Theres a round like harness kind of lower in the middle, you wont need any of those you can just unbolt that harness. Then theres a square one on the firewall that goes into another rectangle one that is off the wiper mount, youll need some of those like I listed. But some of them i cant remember go from the one harness to the other harness then to the car part. I just cut out that second harness on the wiper mount and had everything come off the harness on the firewall. First cut out all wires you dont need, (leave the heater stuff alone) then youll see which ones you can cut down to eliminated that harness on the wiper mount


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yo coupe thanks alot, ima get on that asap and post some pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

are you doing hydros on this coupe?
if so you should slide the motor and trane forward 1 inch so you dont have to get your drive shaft shortened
thats what i did with mine


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok i ran into a brick wall today because i got up early to get this engine started but it didnt happen because i couldnt find the bolts for the harmonic balancer, starter bolts and exhaust bolts............now what do i do...................this close to gettin her started......do you know what size bolts or where i could get them from.................oh nd i found the pink wire for the dizzy but im not sure what what wires r for the alternator........and whats the small wire for the starter.......


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Guys whats up, been working and do some work to the car, engine turned out good, almost done but ran into so problems with the drive shaft, the tranny i thought i had turned out to b a th400 thats why my yoke wouldnt fit, so got the drive shaft made for this tranny and had a problem getting the old yoke out, i banged banged and banged would not budge....so i make a come alone and banged took me 4 days lol but i finally go it out and i think the engine is to far back cause wasnt alot of room to get the shaft in there.....i just made is buy 2 inches.....now my thing is when i hit a bump or the car goes up or down is that 1-2 inches enough for the shaft, also i used the wrong hose for the power steering and is popped, so what hose could i use to conect them.


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh yea, so how is the th 400, do i need to change the gears in the rear, also what would happen if i drive the car with open long tube headers.......and where do i hook the heater core hoses on the 350


----------



## ShoNuff010 (Oct 15, 2010)

should be 1 port on your water pump and 1 on your intake...


----------

